# ????Slingshot FIREBALL????



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

Here's a fun shot.


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

hahahaha Just like any other 12 yr old, I know!! :naughty:


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Wow! That's an awesome shot!! Plus thats one gorgeous frame


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Lol that looks like a lot of fun good shooting


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Nice flames :thumbsup:


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Home Alone, with Fireballs!

KEVINNNNN!!!!


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Slingshots, Fire, only part missing is alcohol.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Awesome. Got some solid chuckles out of thst haha!

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

flipgun said:


> Slingshots, Fire, only part missing is alcohol.


Where's the moonshine lol?

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## TARDIS Tara (Jul 28, 2017)

Four words for you, my friend; non dairy coffee creamer.


----------



## Cervantes (Jun 10, 2011)

Has anyone ever tried firing at the primer of a high power rifle round in close proximity to Tannerite? Wait.. no.. no..

umm, ATF, that was a prank call.. prank call.


----------



## Hobbit With A Slingshot (Mar 14, 2017)

Cervantes said:


> Has anyone ever tried firing at the primer of a high power rifle round in close proximity to Tannerite? Wait.. no.. no..
> 
> umm, ATF, that was a prank call.. prank call.


Fortunately, the stuff requires the physical impact of a bullet out of a high powered to set it off... and speaking of prank calls, if your refrigerator is running, you may want to go catch it... same goes for your phone and computer... :naughty:


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Yeah primers are a good giggle if you have a nice air rifle. But as stated you need some juice to pop one.

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## TARDIS Tara (Jul 28, 2017)

That’s why I am LOVING these BIG BLAST Target Caps from Wal-Mart.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Those are no joke haha!

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Cervantes said:


> Has anyone ever tried firing at the primer of a high power rifle round in close proximity to Tannerite? Wait.. no.. no..
> 
> umm, ATF, that was a prank call.. prank call.


At the east coast tournament they use a saw blade with a blank in it. A challenging shoot. Tannerite is impact specific. .22 is specific to 1100 fps +. Don't think we've got there yet. But, Someday, Pinky, SOMEDAY!


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

That would be intense: a 1000 fps elastic. Goodness. :O

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Total sickness!!!!! Love it!!!!


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

The music was a fly touch I forgot to add!

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## TARDIS Tara (Jul 28, 2017)

I’m telling ya boys, you get a nice clean and dry two liter bottle, put some non dairy creamer powder in there, put a Big Blast Target Cap on that bad boy, inflate, shake and put it next to a little snub of a candle...


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

TARDIS Tara said:


> I'm telling ya boys, you get a nice clean and dry two liter bottle, put some non dairy creamer powder in there, put a Big Blast Target Cap on that bad boy, inflate, shake and put it next to a little snub of a candle...


Goodness H Christ Tara what the hell was that?! My neighbors thought I was playing with thermite again! LOL

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## TARDIS Tara (Jul 28, 2017)

Oh, you’ll see and hear that one for a good twenty miles.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

No doubt that was like the first time I fired a turkey load, I was NOT expecting that LOL.

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------

